# ***OFFICIAL*** Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Cain Velasquez Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira facing Cain Velasquez in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is again another tough fight to call on a pretty stacked card, but I'll say Nogueira by 2nd round D'arce choke =D


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A take down will finish Cain imo, Nog will catch him in a tight tight Guillotine and that'll be all she wrote. If he manages to escape I think Nog will switch subs quick enough to catch him again. Nogs guard is too dangerous.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting to see how Cain does off his back. 

Problem with Nog's method in this match up is that Cain might not tire out and it's only three five minute rounds. He usually lets his opponents wear themselves out. Nog's gotta set the precedent and start banging or going for the take down. Otherwise Cain is pretty relentless with his GNP. Don't be surprised by another guillotine or arm bar submission by Nog though in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought Nog would take this easily when I first heard it but I've rewatched his UFC fights since then and he looks distressingly slow. I think Cain is just going to be too quick for him standing and is good enough on the ground (obv Nog is better) not to get caught. I think Cain takes a UD.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

War Cain!!!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Taking the Nog with a 2nd RD sub. But to be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if Cain pulls this one out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Nog but I am worried about Cain coming into his prime while Nog is already past his. I think that Nog will either sub or sweep him if Cain takes him down.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nog by sub in the 2nd (Sylvia-esque, if you will). Although I've been more than impressed by Cain.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Its so hard to predict this fight, its one of those which I think is just going to be great to watch and see what happens, I hoep we see some classic Nog and that he wins a comeback victory with a 3rd round submission.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

War Nog!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Cain via 3rd round (t)ko via (pillow handed) strikes.

Cain train leaving the station to superstardom folks, front car tickets with attractive odds still available for those that enjoy $


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

alizio said:


> Cain via 3rd round (t)ko via (pillow handed) strikes.
> 
> *Cain train leaving the station to superstardom* folks, front car tickets with attractive odds still available for those that enjoy $


That'll DEFINITELY be the case if he beats Nog, but mmm tough ask - still though, it wouldn't completely surprise me if he did win.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> Cain via 3rd round (t)ko via (pillow handed) strikes.
> 
> Cain train leaving the station to superstardom folks, front car tickets with attractive odds still available for those that enjoy $


I'm on :thumb02:


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

It'll definitely be a war. More than likely Nog will win this one via submission (probably arm bar) but, I can also see Cain winning by TKO late in the fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Shikken said:


> It'll definitely be a war. More than likely Nog will win this one via submission (probably arm bar) but, I can also see Cain winning by TKO late in the fight.


Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


Thank you. :thumb01:


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I'll go with Nog on this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I freakin love Joe Silva for this one...

Cain is the terminator but Nog never dies....

What the hell is going to happen here??


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Cain Velasquez all the way. This is his fight to show the world he's a top heavyweight contender.

Cain is a beast. He'll just go for takedown after takedown after takedown and not allow Big Nog to settle into any kind of rhythm. Is Big Nog quick enough to pull off a quick submission from his guard these days? Who knows, but he has been looking much slower on his feet in his last few fights so maybe that's an indicator. 

Cain by UD.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> Cain Velasquez all the way. This is his fight to show the world he's a top heavyweight contender.
> 
> Cain is a beast. He'll just go for takedown after takedown after takedown and not allow Big Nog to settle into any kind of rhythm. Is Big Nog quick enough to pull off a quick submission from his guard these days? Who knows, but he has been looking much slower on his feet in his last few fights so maybe that's an indicator.
> 
> Cain by UD.




Did you see how fast Nog was sweeping Randy on the ground? I'd never seen him move faster, not even with that awesome sub against Coleman.


If Cain wins this I'll show him some respect. Until then his biggest win is a decision of Kongo... and people here think he'll finish Nog. :confused05:



One thing good about Cain beating Nog, JDS will be aching to avenge his mentor and Joe Silva and DW would be happy to oblige.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

My pick and heart is with Nog. But I am starting to think that myself along with others are quick to take Nog based purely on the fact we don't want to pick against him.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Cain is the future of the heavyweight division so he better back up my statements next weekend.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> I think Cain is the future of the heavyweight division so he better back up my statements next weekend.



Can't wait for JDS to de-rail the Cain-train. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

As one of the very few MMA fans that dislikes Big Nog I want to see Cain take this one very badly. 

It would also set up a JDS vs Cain match which I would love to see happen this year.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Can't wait for JDS to de-rail the Cain-train. :thumbsup:


 if cain TDs, controls and/or subs/ko's big nog you think that JDS would fair better?? interesting. i think if Cain beats Nog he will absolutely demolish JDS on the ground and the only hope for him would be a flash KO because with the experience and technique Nog has on the ground if he cant get it done im pretty sure his student cant either.

standing thats another story, JDS has a much better chance standing with Cain then Nog does but then again, so did Kongo....

whats with posts like these Khov?? R u saying Cain is gonna beat Nog now?? Cuz ur calling JDS as the man to beat Cain?? Did you wake up in a cold sweat one night and realize "ZOMG Brown Pride is the real deal, Alizio is gonna **** me verbally for years to come when he becomes the UFC Champion and one of the greatest ever, i better backpedal a bit!!!"??? If so, thats acceptable and awesome. Im just wonder why the change of heart from Cain is a scrub who cant beat anybody to he may beat Nog the consenus number 3 HW in the world?? Did you actually research this kid or something instead of just blindly downgrade him??

Dont worry Khov, you can become a Cainiac anytime you want, ill forgive all


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nah, Nog will beat Velasquez. But people will make excuses or say Nog simply had too much experience.


When JDS finishes him in the first round Cain's hype train will be officially abandoned. :thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Did you see how fast Nog was sweeping Randy on the ground? I'd never seen him move faster, not even with that awesome sub against Coleman.
> 
> 
> If Cain wins this I'll show him some respect. Until then his biggest win is a decision of Kongo... and people here think he'll finish Nog. :confused05:
> ...


These are exactly my sentiments. In fact Big Nog has two potential henchman; JDS and "The Spider."


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Well Cain is still very young, a loss against A Hall of Famer would not hurt his career, it would only make him just stronger and better.

But it shows how good he already is, that ppl think he can beat somebody like Nog. 

I bet on Cain here :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well Cain is still very young, a loss against A Hall of Famer would not hurt his career, it would only make him just stronger and better.
> 
> But it shows how good he already is, that ppl think he can beat somebody like Nog.
> 
> I bet on Cain here :thumbsup:



I think a lot of that is based off Nog's performance in the Mir fight.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Not a big Cain fan, but I think he will UD Nog....5 round fight I'd pick Nog but I see Cain getting some TD's and doing enough to win rounds by avoiding subs and scrambling to the feet after getting swept.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

If Cain fights smart then I have no doubt he will win. If he keeps it standing and boxes with Nog then he will win. In fact, I think If Cain decides to keep it standing then it will be a very one sided fight ending with Cain decision'ing or Tko'ing Nog.

I'll sig bet someone that Cain wins.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> If Cain fights smart then I have no doubt he will win. If he keeps it standing and boxes with Nog then he will win. In fact, I think If Cain decides to keep it standing then it will be a very one sided fight ending with Cain decision'ing or Tko'ing Nog.
> 
> I'll sig bet someone that Cain wins.


 +juan!!

i should become a paid member just to bet sigs with the ppl that arent on the Cain train yet. Cain is gonna win the standup and ppls jaws are gonna drop. He is the quicker fighter, flat out, handspeed, footspeed, i have no doubt. He just needs to pick his spots and he will flat out outbox/kickbox Big Nog standing. 

The epitome of underrated power. Ive seen enough "pillow hands" comments and ignorant stuff like that for a guy that has won 6 of 7 via TKO..... mention Kongo a guy who has been KO'd once in MMA in what 30 fights??? Not an easy guy to KO whatsoever but the ref did him no favors by not stopping it earlier, about as lobsided as it gets midway thru the 3rd.

Big Ben?? Another guy with an iron chin as ppl are gonna find out soon. Go watch the AA war he had, AA hits hard and hit him with bomb after bomb the dude is a tank. 

I dont think Cain will knock Nog unconcious, i think he will rock him standing and get a fast paced GnP TKO in the 3rd 

if im wrong and Nog walks right thru Cain, im prepared to eat crow for a long time. if Nog wins i expect it to be nothing short of a war as i dont see him subbing or KOing Cain easily. Usually the advantage Nog has is speed, cardio, ground game, recovery time and heart. I think he is matched or overmatched in all those areas by a younger (in fight years MUCH younger), hungier fighter.

Even ppl who hate Cain must admit the guy fights with intensity and is non stop. We are in for a real treat between two guys that dont know the meaning of quitting or stopping.

BTW i do appreciate the fact that when Lesnar beat Randy he was discredited because Randy is old and not nearly as good as he once used to be...... then i see the very same ppl say "Nog UD Randy!!! HE IS BACK!!!"..... oh the ironing.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Honestly I think Nog is not very good anymore. I don't rank him in the top 10 anymore to be honest. I think his stand up is just so poor. He doesn't have a lot of power standing up, is slow, and has terrible striking defense. He looked good against Randy standing, but only because Randy is even worse in that area. 

He still dominates on the ground but I think Cain will keep it standing. He better if he is smart. I think so many people think Nog will win because they like him so much.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I think so many people think Nog will win because they like him so much.


True, true.

The same with the other Pride legends, Wanderlei and Cro Cop. All three are well past their best and the only one I see winning is Wanderlei, and even there I'm picking Bisping by UD.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

I see nog pulling off a slick subbmission on Cain !


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

AceofSpades187 said:


> I see nog pulling off a slick subbmission on Cain !


Fingers crossed!


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Gotta go with Nog.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone see the video of Nogueira training for the fight? He has been working a lot on speed and endurance, good move because Cain is going to come at him like a hurricane when the cage door shuts.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nog's swept better wrestler's than Cain and swept guys that have better top control than Cain. Cain will get swept in the second and choked out. Nog 2nd round RNC


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Cain by GnP, ref stoppage cause Nog will be taking too much damage.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I really think Big Nog can win this one, assuming he's ready and he's healthy. Velasquez has to use his wrestling here, and Nogueira knows how to deal with solid wrestlers.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't like Cain's quality of opposition up to this point, and Dana claims Nog is 100% healthwise. Edge: Nog. I don't care how he wins.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Cain by 2nd round TKO


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm taking Cain. Mostly because i think he is the stronger fighter, has the better cardio - dude is crazy, comes like a teminator - and because i think he can take Nog down and keep him down, while inflicting some damage.
I'm not saying Nog will be easy to handle, but i have a feeling Cain will have a great fight.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

did 20 other people realize they voted for *Can* Velasquez?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nog by Sub

Cain is still a little too green to get in with Big Nog.


----------



## skybluesazip (Oct 13, 2009)

Big nog via sub 4:59 into the third round after being destroyed for the rest
of the fight imagine how crazy joe rogan will go


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I got Cain by TKO


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

watching MMA RoundTable and Joey Odessa said Cain has a pretty bad neck injury and said the smart $ is on Nog.

i hope this isnt true but honestly Joey Odessa would be in the know.

No excuses, Cain isnt Nog, if he goes in tonight i expect a win, not a "Zombie Cain" thread anyways.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope Cain isn't seriously hurt and it's more like one of those small injuries you pick up in training.

He's the future of the heavyweight division and he proves that tonight. He'll be too much for Brock when they eventually meet.


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Nog takes this via BJJ mastery. Cain will take him down and Nog will look to sweep and submit or throw up the rubber guard. Nog is better standing and better and the ground. Cain can only pick his poison.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

**** me - Nog wtf


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn It


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I get you now alizio . wow.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

uh-huh


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice One Cain


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

GG. Mur was not a fluke.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

holy crap, I get the feeling that was the beginning of something big.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess Nog must have had staph


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, Cain is for real


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well shit...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The hype is justified!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have never been more surprised after watching a UFC fight in my life. Jesus.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Must be hiding rocks in those pillow-fists.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Woohoo, way to go Cain.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

excuse my excitement plz!!! 

the truth is out, plz, stfu and eat shit if u talked shit, because the truth was in front of your face the whole time. OPEN YOUR EYES, ITS NOT CUZ HE IS LATINO, ITS CUZ HE IS THAT GOOD.

Nog... props to him. He isnt near Cains level, 10/10.

Step aside JDS, who doubts who is the REAL number 1 contender?? speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

ezcw said:


> Must be hiding rocks in those pillow-fists.


Nah, Nog just has no chin left.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

holy crap guymav where you @ buddy lol.

I picked Nog to take this, though I liked both guys. This morning though I had a dream that Cain took it, holy crap.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

dam... ok cain....


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay, Cain is for real


Yea he is. WOW


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Cain Valesquez (Spoiler)*

Is here baby!!!

He is the most skilled fighter in the Heavyweight division. Only reason Brock might win is cause of his size.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah old and slow always beats young and fast, that fight was like stealing and at 2-1. But I eat crow on Bisping losing. Nog is done, d-o-n-e


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Blitzz said:


> Nah, Nog just has no chin left.


eh Cain has iron fists


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, nice stand-up by Cain....guy is quick and that makes up for a lot of experience in the stand-up when you have 4oz gloves and weigh 240 

Hopefully Cain can show that you don't have to tip the scales at 265 to be the UFC HW Champ, well either him or JDS who I hope they don't make fight until one of them gets a title shot.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

pillow hands, no striking, medicore sub defense.... yawn.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Dkjfasldfgjsalkdjflk;asdjf;l

Shit


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Nah, Nog just has no chin left.


this 

ppl can start over hypin cain all they want but nog is damaged goods at this point he just cant take the type of beatings we have come to expect anymore


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sad to how easy to hit Nogueira has become, but either way, Cain has some serious abilities.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I love reading forums after fights.

The hype for the winners is always over the top and the losers career is always over or some shit.



Cain tonight proved he is the real thing but he still has a lot to do before we say he is the best HW in the UFC.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well shit...

My stream cut out thirty seconds in... I'm guessing nog got tkoed? In the 30 seconds I watched I saw nog not using one bit of head movement or footwork, looked like a mummy.

All props to cain, i called this fight wrong.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

wow, cain is the real deal.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i'll have to see it for myself, but from what I read this sort of helps see the order of things.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Cain is in line for the next title shot. If Carwin was getting it for what he's done, Cain's ready.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Well Cain was supposedly 1 fight away from a title shot, his just shown he is the real deal at HW, I think the HW Div. is going to be pretty bloody good over the next 6 months.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Kreed said:


> this
> 
> ppl can start over hypin cain all they want but nog is damaged goods at this point he just cant take the type of beatings we have come to expect anymore


Exactly, has Nog submitted him yet?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Must... see... Cain vs. Mir!

I was rooting for Big Nog, but only because I loves the guy. Never doubted Cain's abilities. 

Good PPV all around.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Sad to how easy to hit Nogueira has become, but either way, Cain has some serious abilities.


yeah Nog has just gotten beat too much, he can still compete in the 40+ circuit, but the young guys have too much speed for him


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> I guess Nog must have had staph


Hehe, nice one.

But yeah, Called it wrong, now I'm a sad panda.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> I love reading forums after fights.
> 
> The hype for the winners is always over the top and the losers career is always over or some shit.
> 
> ...


I think the HYPE is warranted at this point. I dont see what else he needs to do. After tonight he proved that he is one of the best. And still being Young and pretty new to MMA it just shows that this guy has a amazing future ahead of him. I dont think the Hype for this guy is over the top at all. If anything id go as far as to say that he doesn't get enough credit.

Examples.. Bad Chin,Pillow Hands,Bad Striking


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Freiermuth said:


> Wow, nice stand-up by Cain....guy is quick and that makes up for a lot of experience in the stand-up when you have 4oz gloves and weigh 240


His technique has come a long way since his last fight, his strikes are faster & smoother, especially those leg kicks. Where the hell did he learn to do that? That was the shocker for me, Cain's kicks were pretty darn crisp, how did he get that good?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

seriously they should scrap JDS vs Gonzaga and add cain vs JDS To 114 . till then i will have wet dreams about that fight .


----------



## Huynguyyyen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cain Valesquez*

so after the noguira fight. Who do you think would win in a fight. Cain or Fedor


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Guymay said:


> seriously they should scrap JDS vs Gonzaga and add cain vs JDS To 114 . till then i will have wet dreams about that fight .


I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Well shit...
> 
> My stream cut out thirty seconds in... I'm guessing nog got tkoed? In the 30 seconds I watched I saw nog not using one bit of head movement or footwork, looked like a mummy.
> 
> All props to cain, i called this fight wrong.


the sad part is your description is perfect


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Well shit...
> 
> My stream cut out thirty seconds in... I'm guessing nog got tkoed? In the 30 seconds I watched *I saw nog not using one bit of head movement* or footwork, looked like a mummy.
> 
> All props to cain, i called this fight wrong.


Nog's never had particularly good head movement but he used to be able to take a punch 

Man this sucks. With a decisive loss to Mir and to Cain it's really hard to imagine Nog ever being able to climb back into contention. I mean the _contenders_ have owned him, which puts him a notch below contender status. After seeing this fight I really don't think he could hang with any of the big 5 at HW and he'd likely lose to guys like Kongo and Gonzaga too.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

aerius said:


> His technique has come a long way since his last fight, his strikes are faster & smoother, especially those leg kicks. Where the hell did he learn to do that? That was the shocker for me, Cain's kicks were pretty darn crisp, how did he get that good?


 here is the key, PUT THE HATE ASIDE IT WAS ALWAYS THERE.

He lost the standup for a few seconds ONCE and everybody thinks that makes him a bad striker. He DOMIANTED everybody else, including Kongo himself outside of that 10 seconds.

He has been this good for awhile. This is what those "guys in the back" that know nothing are talking about. Now a few more ppl know.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

aerius said:


> His technique has come a long way since his last fight, his strikes are faster & smoother, especially those leg kicks.


Given nog's reaction time due to years of abuse I wouldnt read too much into cain's striking..Lets see how he fares against a moving object


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I think the HYPE is warranted at this point. I dont see what else he needs to do. After tonight he proved that he is one of the best. And still being Young and pretty new to MMA it just shows that this guy has a amazing future ahead of him. I dont think the Hype for this guy is over the top at all. If anything id go as far as to say that he doesn't get enough credit.
> 
> Examples.. Bad Chin,Pillow Hands,Bad Striking


The Cain hype is warranted but because he won tonight people will be posting that he is the next Fedor or something........ it always happens after a big win by a HW.

That what I meant by over the top........


edit: See what I mean.....

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/72108-cain-valesquez.html


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> holy crap guymav where you @ buddy lol.
> 
> I picked Nog to take this, though I liked both guys. This morning though I had a dream that Cain took it, holy crap.


here you go


----------



## cimufc1990 (Oct 27, 2009)

fedor


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Guymay said:


> here you go


damn, poor Nog. Is it just me or do their monster faces make the Nog brothers losses the saddest to see? Looks like Cain took note of Mir's finishing flurry, realizing Nog recovers fast. Didn't give the dude a chance.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I love reading forums after fights.
> 
> The hype for the winners is always over the top and the losers career is always over or some shit.
> 
> ...


are u honestly saying after the beating nog has taken in all his matches since moving to the ufc he aint finished? other that against randy all his opponents have either seriously rocked him or finished him..Dude cant take the beating he use to he is done


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cimufc1990 said:


> fedor


This.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

WoW!!! Nog owes his superior striking ability to the Cuban boxing team:confused03:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Given nog's reaction time due to years of abuse I wouldnt read too much into cain's striking..Lets see how he fares against a moving object


I don't think your giving enough credit to Cain but that was funny as hell.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Kreed said:


> are u honestly saying after the beating nog has taken in all his matches since moving to the ufc he aint finished? other that against randy all his opponents have either seriously rocked him or finished him..Dude cant take the beating he use to he is done


Nog isnt finished.

Nog has always taken beatings during his fights. Even during the fights he has won. 

It's funny Nog losses to Mir and everyone says it was a fluke and he had staph.

Nog then looks good vs Randy and gets a big win. Which means Nog is back and the Mir fight was a fluke.

Nog then gets TKOed by a very good HW and now his career is over???????


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

come on now


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I knew this thread was gonna happen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

At least two of the Pride veterans won tonight. I do believe it's a changing of the guard. Dang...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Guymay said:


> here you go


 i seriously dont wanna sleep on a bed of those "pillows".

the myth of pillow hands is dead?? or is dumb hate still in fashion here?? 

all the ppl that picked Nog but now make excuses for him should be ashamed of themselves and really realize how pitiful you are. Nobody wants fans like you, go be a fan of the next "legend" you really arent a fan of and you will dismiss at the drop of a hat. If Nog wins his next fight of course you will say he is back, he was sick, he had heart burn, stomach cramps, diaherra, he overdosed on pepto bismol before the fight. he was in another truck accident and had to perform life saving surgery on himself while carrying his unconcious twin brother up 10 flights of stairs.

w/e u wanna say, w/e excuse, reason or w/e you wanna say. next time Cain will make you eat words again. like a stubborn spoiled kid that doesnt know better, what a shame.

he isnt there yet. he has a long journy to go. he has a good a chance as any HW right now to be a champion and one of the greatest ever, all the tools, open your eyes and see it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

if anything cain has been UNDERhyped imo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...The Cain wagon was for real...*

...Damn. That's all you can say regarding Cain's performance. No takedowns, no wrestling. I didn't expect Cain's stand-up to be that effective against Nogueria. Great legkicks and that huge left was vicious followed by that right to the top of Nog's dome. Total domination. That was actually scary how easily Cain destroyed Big Nog. The Aussie crowd was awesome! Herb Dean had some cheers. They were fantastic. LOUD AS HELL!! If Wandy had 10 more seconds Bisping would have been finished. Bisping at least survived. Jardine- Oh man! LOL! I had a feeling he would make another Ultimate Knockouts DVD....LOL! I think he's done. I knew Bader's power was too much. His big left....ouch! Lytle had a tight kneebar. Sotiropoulos showed up Stevenson. Nice grappling match. I felt bad for Perosh. CC wasn't even challenged. Perosh had some guts to continue after CC's nasty elbow that opened him up like a can of sardines...


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Didnt see that coming at all. Great job by velasquez in his performance. He'll be champ one day.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

N1™;1119525 said:


> if anything cain has been UNDERhyped imo.


 there is it. +rep

the truth was in front of everybody eyes.

I think its funny that alot of guys love so and so (say machida for instance) and yet when they hear literally everybody a guy trains with just praise a guy like he is the best he has ever seen..... you guys think that Dana is making ppl say that?? Pretty dim. 

The hype wasnt from the media, it was from the grunts of MMA, the guys in the gym, top notch fighters to trainers. Ppl just wanted to dismiss it for w.e reason. Soon it will be hard to dismiss.

Im not gonna go over the top. Im gonna say what has been true for a few months. Cain Valasquez is the best HW in the world. Say it, know it, love it. You doubt it, you got alot of nights like this in your future. Losing $ and making excuses. not a fun life.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> The Cain hype is warranted but because he won tonight people will be posting that he is the next Fedor or something........ it always happens after a big win by a HW.
> 
> That what I meant by over the top........
> 
> ...


That person also has 6 posts.. so who cares what he posts. Second Fedor Vs Cain would be a fight i actually wouldn't mind seeing. Undefeated Young Hungry Fighter vs Undefeated Russian Experiment. Do i think Cain would win??? Probably not but do i think Cain would make it alot more competitive then the Competition Fedor has had lately?? Yes i do. Cain technically was alot more dominant against Nog then Fedor has been in the 3 fight he has had with him. Granted Nog sure was able to take a beating alot better then he is now. Cain "Ranking" wise to me is the 5th best Heavyweight fighter in the world and with that Achievement i wouldn't be mad if he did get a shot at Fedor.




Kreed said:


> are u honestly saying after the beating nog has taken in all his matches since moving to the ufc he aint finished? other that against randy all his opponents have either seriously rocked him or finished him..Dude cant take the beating he use to he is done


Nog isnt finished... He lost to one of the best Heavyweights out right now so i dont think that means he is finished by any means. If Cain beat any other HW in the same fashion, no one would say that they are finished...



N1™ said:


> if anything cain has been UNDERhyped imo.


Agreed


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I knew this thread was gonna happen.


Too funny. How can anyone doubt the StrikeForce king?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> The Cain hype is warranted but because he won tonight people will be posting that he is the next Fedor or something


Nah, I doubt people believe he's going to leave the UFC and fight cans to preserve his undefeated status. He's definitely not the next Fedor.


----------



## Lyoto11 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fedor, though Cain is quickly moving closer.

I'm only saying Fedor too because I keep seeing the visions of Cain being rocked by a "midcard" draw like Cheick Kongo (no disrespect to Kongo either, but he's no top card heavyweight like some believe him to be)

Nogueira looked really flat again today.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Surprised with Cain's striking.

Haha, damn.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It took Cain KOing Nog for people to realise that he is a legit threat - although I'm sure there'll be plenty of 'Nog wasn't 100% blah blah'. Also, that's for the people that claimed Cain had 'pillow hands' ...

P.S. Second time Cain's surname has been mispelt 'V*a*l*e*squez' ...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

just saw it. That was brutal. Nog seemed hesitent to pull the trigger.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I knew someone would bring this up, but please someone get rid of this thread.


----------



## Kobe Jnr (Feb 16, 2010)

I also didn't see that coming. I was still getting comfortable on the couch, as i reached over to get some chips boom! fight over. looking forward to the next ufc event!! :thumb02:


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Cain still wouldnt beat Brock!


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I think you have to look at Brock first, then Mir, then maybe Cain/Carwin/JDS/Barnett as guys who could beat Fedor. Good thing for us Fedor's fighting another can next to secure his legacy :sarcastic12:. Flame away.

I think Cain would have a chance as long as he didn't dilly dally on the feet. TD after TD.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Fedor in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone typing Valesquez and Emelianenko in the same thread is overhyping big time.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Cain and Lesnar should be 4 the HW championship...still either one loses to fedor. Fedor much to fast for either really and a better ground game than both. But I like Cain in the HW division of UFC


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd rather see Carwin vs. Lesnar to be honest. But we'll see how it shapes up. Looks good for Cain right now.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> Anyone typing Valesquez and Emelianenko in the same thread is overhyping big time.


 yea cuz Fedor should be fighting legit guys that are proven like Brett Rogers and Werdum. How dare us mere mortals suggest the best up and coming HW should even dare dream of a matchup after just beating the 2nd best HW of all time. 

the Fedor nuthuggery in these threads makes me sick, not guys wondering if a top HW could stack up to him.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha...sober up if you think Cain could stand with Fedor.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

elardo said:


> Haha...sober up if you think Cain could stand with Fedor.


Im sure your one of the guys that think Kimbo vs Fedor would have been a legit matchup in Kimbos "Prime".


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> Haha...sober up if you think Cain could stand with Fedor.


 so who should fedor fight?? nobody?? only god stacks up?? seriously, i love me some Cain but unlike you clown Fedor fans i actually WANT HIM TO FIGHT TOUGH GUYS, THE BEST GUYS.

You just want Fedor to live on his laurels, thats fine, then he should retire. Why shouldnt ppl wonder how he would do if he actually fought the top guys now?? Cain just destroyed Nog who most feel is the 2nd best ever, doesnt it only make sense to wonder how he would do against the best ever??

Fedor didnt KO Nog in the 1st round. Why shouldnt we wonder?? Cain has a good skillset and fast hands. Fedor isnt known for his hands unless your just a bandwagon fan of his. He doesnt usually KO ppl like that. It could be a war.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

alizio said:


> so who should fedor fight?? nobody?? only god stacks up?? seriously, i love me some Cain but unlike you clown Fedor fans i actually WANT HIM TO FIGHT TOUGH GUYS, THE BEST GUYS.


True Fedor fans don't want this. They know he'll meet the same fate as Nog, HH, Cop, and the rest. Fedor is going to retire the Strike Force/M1 champ. Just accept it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

alizio said:


> so who should fedor fight?? nobody?? only god stacks up?? seriously, i love me some Cain but unlike you clown Fedor fans i actually WANT HIM TO FIGHT TOUGH GUYS, THE BEST GUYS.
> 
> You just want Fedor to live on his laurels, thats fine, then he should retire. Why shouldnt ppl wonder how he would do if he actually fought the top guys now?? Cain just destroyed Nog who most feel is the 2nd best ever, doesnt it only make sense to wonder how he would do against the best ever??
> 
> Fedor didnt KO Nog in the 1st round. Why shouldnt we wonder?? Cain has a good skillset and fast hands. Fedor isnt known for his hands unless your just a bandwagon fan of his. He doesnt usually KO ppl like that. It could be a war.


That guy is basically an idiot and not worth talking to. im curious as to how he determines a worthy challenger for Fedor.

Cain has done enough with his career at this point to be considered for a fight with Fedor, whoever doesnt see that is just plain dumb.

If HongMonChoi got a chance at Fedor then.....


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Im sure your one of the guys that think Kimbo vs Fedor would have been a legit matchup in Kimbos "Prime".


This is the weirdest post directed towards me in my history of posting here. Again, sober up...just in general...put down the wine coolers.

Also...hype is a silly thing. When all champions in the UFC, except Lesnar agree that Fedor is the best HW, he must be onto something. I mean they fight...and not on UFC Undisputed 2009.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> This is the weirdest post directed towards me in my history of posting here. Again, sober up...just in general...put down the wine coolers.
> 
> Also...hype is a silly thing. When all champions in the UFC, except Lesnar agree that Fedor is the best HW, he must be onto something. I mean they fight...and not on UFC Undisputed 2009.


 ahhh, now you dont have to prove your the best, you only need the champions of other divisions to say it??

Cool Story, Bro.

Chael Sonnen (R) and Cain Valasquezs border jumping daddy told me Cain is the best, irrefutable evidence!!!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

While your comment is racist and proving that you're an idiot, it still doesn't discredit what I posted. Thanks for wasting forum space.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

elardo said:


> This is the weirdest post directed towards me in my history of posting here. Again, sober up...just in general...put down the wine coolers.
> 
> Also...hype is a silly thing. When all champions in the UFC, except Lesnar agree that Fedor is the best HW, he must be onto something. I mean they fight...and not on UFC Undisputed 2009.


Well you seem to think that a guy who is undefeated against pretty good competition and also has a first round win over NOG who many considered the second best heavyweight in the world has NO BUISNESS being in the same octagon as Fedor. I would tell YOU to sober up but i dont see how you could possibly be drinking since Fedors nuts are clearly in your mouth.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> While your comment is racist and proving that you're an idiot, it still doesn't discredit what I posted. Thanks for wasting forum space.


 altho me and Chael Sonnen (R) are "homies" as he likes to say while we wear our hats backwards and roll thru "da hood". The only idiot comments made in this thead were by you and your fedor nuthugging time wasting ways. Saying how dare we compare a top 5 HW to him. Lol why is he in the sport then. why are we here talking about the sport?? lol u make no sense and now your saying im racist?? against who?? Mexicans?? haha now thats funny,

POST OF THE NIGHT IMO!!


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Nog isnt finished.
> 
> Nog has always taken beatings during his fights. Even during the fights he has won.
> 
> ...


1. When Nog lost to Mir, I did not think it was a fluke at all.

2. When Nog beat Randy, I think I was one of the only ones who realized that Nog looked terrible in that fight. It's Just that Randy looked more terrible which made Nog look good.

3. Nog just got destroyed by Cain in the stand up which Cain is good at, but not great at.

I said a long time ago Nog is not even in the top 10 anymore and I stand by it. His striking is just too bad offensively and defensively. The only people he will beat are people who for some reason want to take the fight to the ground with him.

As far as Cain goes, I think he is great. However, Just like Nog looked great when he fought Randy, Cain looked great fighting Nog. Cain only looked so good because Nog is soooo terrible in the stand up. The real scary thing about Cain is how sick his wrestling is. I think his striking is just a little above average right now but improving. He may be a future Champion.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

<gloat> Well...I was afraid to post too vehemently earlier, but I did state in an earlier post that Cain would be like Machida (after many said Machida he had no KO power, etc) and would dominate this fight. Cain figured out Nog after the first two or three exchanges and that was it. Cain is the real deal. Will he beat Lesnar, hard to say. Anyone near his weight, at the moment, is done. Cain, wisely, slowly, progressed in earlier fights and didn't put it all on the table right away, but I think that it was fairly obvious that he had a lot more to offer </gloat>

Now, I'll put it one the line after this fight, so that no one thinks I am full of it and can't judge a fighter, and say that the Machida vs Shogun rematch will be a victory for Machida. It will be closer than this fight, but Machida will prevail due to a better tool belt.

Anyway...peace. I hope that all enjoyed the card tonight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> <gloat> Well...I was afraid to post too vehemently earlier, but I did state in an earlier post that Cain would be like Machida (after many said Machida he had no KO power, etc) and would dominate this fight. Cain figured out Nog after the first two or three exchanges and that was it. Cain is the real deal. Will he beat Lesnar, hard to say. Anyone near his weight, at the moment, is done. Cain, wisely, slowly, progressed in earlier fights and didn't put it all on the table right away, but I think that it was fairly obvious that he had a lot more to offer </gloat>
> 
> Now, I'll put it one the line after this fight, so that no one thinks I am full of it and can't judge a fighter, and say that the Machida vs Shogun rematch will be a victory for Machida. It will be closer than this fight, but Machida will prevail due to a better tool belt.
> 
> Anyway...peace. I hope that all enjoyed the card tonight.



well i got more Cain street cred and said he would win the standup easily aswell. And i say Shogun is gonna KO Machida ;P


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> 1. When Nog lost to Mir, I did not think it was a fluke at all.
> 
> 2. When Nog beat Randy, I think I was one of the only ones who realized that Nog looked terrible in that fight. It's Just that Randy looked more terrible which made Nog look good.
> 
> ...


The few, the proud, the Cain fans. It has been a long neg rep'ed journey!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

every wrestler at AKA striking has improved dramatically. Silly for ppl to think Cain is gonna be Javier Mendezs top student, box weekly with Paul Buentello and have some soft standup??


Do ppl really even know who Javier Mendez is?? wow. There is a reason all these wrestlers at AKA became and are still becoming strikers.

Out of all these guys at AKA do you think Mendez just spread Cain that kind of respect cuz he is Latino?? Openly calling him his top student, best wrestler and striker at AKA. wow again.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

alizio said:


> altho me and Chael Sonnen (R) are "homies" as he likes to say while we wear our hats backwards and roll thru "da hood". The only idiot comments made in this thead were by you and your fedor nuthugging time wasting ways. Saying how dare we compare a top 5 HW to him. Lol why is he in the sport then. why are we here talking about the sport?? lol u make no sense and now your saying im racist?? against who?? Mexicans?? haha now thats funny,
> 
> POST OF THE NIGHT IMO!!


Thanks again for backing my post 100 percent.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Good job, Cain. :] What a shot!

Result = a combination of Cain being that damned good & Nog being that damned old, IMO.

Looking forward to Cain's next fight!

(I should state that I don't think Nog's washed up or should retire - lots of good fights left in him. Just that his best days are behind him. Figured as much long before this fight anyway.)


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

I was going to make a Fedor joke, but I see that the Fedor nuthuggers are already strong in this thread.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll make a Fedor joke. Fedor vs. Valesquez. Hahahaha. I like Cain, but he just beat Nogueira. Fedor smoked him twice in his prime. Cain needs more wins over elite competition. I really don't see him getting the title soon. Carwin/Mir have better chances for sure.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

*Cain should be number 1 contender*

Cain wont say it, so i will. Cain should be the number 1 contender. The truth is out and you haters cant hide from it anymore. Lets stop delaying the inevitable. Carwin hasnt done enough and Mir already lost to Brock recently in dominating fashion and really hasnt evovled since the loss except getting a bigger mouth and a bigger weightroom.


Winner of Carwin/Mir should get winner of Gonzaga/JDS, who would get winner of Lesnar/Valasquez. 

Lesnar vs Valasquez has fireworks written all over it imo. No way this is gonna be a boring fight.

This is NOT a thread about predicting the outcome of Cain vs Brock, just a thread saying thats teh fight we as fans should DEMAND to see.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that Carwin should get it if he's uninjured and wins. He was already supposed to get Lesnar before he got sick.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

I think Cain vs JDS would be as good fight as well, while we're waiting on Mir/Carwin vs Lesnar.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> I think that Carwin should get it if he's uninjured and wins. He was already supposed to get Lesnar before he got sick.


 actually if we wanna play the "supposed to have" game, Cain and Carwin were supposed to fight for the number 1 contender. That got scrapped cuz Carwin ran his mouth and got some undeserved hype by dissing Brock constantly, not Cains style.

For those that think Frank deserves the shot.

Franks last 3 fights?? Loss to Lesnar. Win vs Nog. Win vs Kongo.

Cains last 3?? hmmmmmmm..... anything in common??? yea, except the loss.

adding carwins win obv helps frank, if the loss wasnt to lesnar himself. the hype between them alone and franks big mouth are taking the justified shot away from Cain.

where the hell is Khov?? lol awaiting the "rogers is still ranked higher" since he beat AA and some Cans... lol guess thats better then Kongo, Rothwell and Big Nog in succession, eh?


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Cain by Unanimous Decision < ----- New UFC Heavyweight champion

He'll out-cardio and out-wrestle Lesnar at least 3 rounds for a UD Win if that fight ever happens.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job done by Cain.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I still think Fedor and Mir would beat Cain. Brock would be a toss up. Cain is better but Brock is bigger and stronger. I'm not really sure how to rank Carwin, JDS, and Cain. They need more fights against top competition for me to judge.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> I still think Fedor and Mir would beat Cain. Brock would be a toss up. Cain is better but Brock is bigger and stronger. I'm not really sure how to rank Carwin, JDS, and Cain. They need more fights against top competition for me to judge.


 doesnt really get much higher then Minotauro Nogueira coming off a win over Randy Couture, does it?

Cain has beat the exact two same guys as Mir did. I dont see ppl complaining about the guys he fights?

Whats this kid gotta do?? Beat Fedor and Brock at the same time to be recognized as "legit"?? Every fighter and trainer who has ever come in contact with him as said the same thing and every fighter that has fought him has left a beaten down man. What more can he do, really? Only 3 guys ranked higher then Nog that i know of.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Mir destroyed both. And he's been around the block longer. That's probably why.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

elardo said:


> Mir destroyed both. And he's been around the block longer. That's why.


 Really?? What block is that?? Big Timmy?? The mighty Wes Simms?? yea im sure Cain should prove himself and fight those guys. The only real big wins Mir has is over green Brock who still laid him a beatdown and Nog. Everything else, honestly, isnt that impressive. 

Mir did beat Kongo more handily. Cain beat Nog more handily. Nog is the better fighter?? Lets not let Franks big mouth take away a shot earned by being humble, respectful and just kicking the ass of everybody who steps in front of you!!

Cain just beat the 3rd ranked HW in the world and ppl are saying he needs to prove himself by fighting lower guys?? Ummmmm..... yea....

Cool Story, Bro.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man that was an awesome performance from Cain. I had him winning the fight, but I didn't think he'd do it that convincingly. His stand-up looked awesome. He seems to improve time and time again, and his stand-up looked excellent. Those kicks were technically superb, with his shots crisp, fast and powerful. Would love to see Velasquez vs Dos Santos, but Cain surely has to be next in line after Mir/Carwin now.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

alizio said:


> *doesnt really get much higher then Minotauro Nogueira coming off a win over Randy Couture, does it?*
> 
> Cain has beat the exact two same guys as Mir did. I dont see ppl complaining about the guys he fights?
> 
> Whats this kid gotta do?? Beat Fedor and Brock at the same time to be recognized as "legit"?? Every fighter and trainer who has ever come in contact with him as said the same thing and every fighter that has fought him has left a beaten down man. What more can he do, really? Only 3 guys ranked higher then Nog that i know of.


I think Cain is amazing. I rank him anywhere from #3 to #6. And I really think Nog is terrible now. Iv'e said for a while that I though Nog was probably the most overrated fighter in mma. Not in his prime, but in the last year or 2 maybe.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

You remember when Mir had to give up the belt after the cycle crash right? I think that Dana remembers that too, and gave him ample time and opportunities to come back. Now he's returning the favor to Mir, for his past fights and present ones. There are no rankings in the UFC. Dana bases fights on audience desire and around who busts their asses.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

hell stitch the kid up (Cain) and let him kick franks ass now  carwin knows he isnt 100% anyways, he should pull out and let Cain do his thang!! wonder how long his medical suspension is?? blah, damn cuts.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Lyoto11 said:


> Fedor, though Cain is quickly moving closer.
> 
> I'm only saying Fedor too because I keep seeing the visions of Cain being rocked by a "midcard" draw like Cheick Kongo (no disrespect to Kongo either, but he's no top card heavyweight like some believe him to be)
> 
> Nogueira looked really flat again today.


your a ******* idiot anybody can get rocked by someone with power he walked straight into congo and fedor got rocked by fujita who is FAR LOWER than congo and im not saying that cain would win and sorry but im a bit emotional after seeing nog get KTFO


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nog fans have nothing to feel sad about. One of the greatest fighters of all time, he will not be forgotten!!

Isnt it fitting that his last title run ended to the future of the division?? to somebody as humble, respectful and classy as Minotauro himself?? A true Champion and gentleman inside the ring and out, i find this very fitting. Cain will one day rule with the class and dignity Minotauro did as sideshow clowns like Mir and Lesnar get what they deserve..... nothing 

I hope one day Nog will train with Cain like Cain has trained with Machida. They are a great match as friends imo similar personalities and of course Minotauro could show Cain a few BJJ tricks. Its hard to find really legit high level black belts to spar with regularly and i heard Nog trains in Cali now aswell.... just a thought 

Anybody else think Nog probably wasted alot of time training on TDD and other crap?? I coulda told him Cain is gonna stand with him. It was only going to the ground if Nog got rocked or if Cain felt uncomfortable standing, which was unlikely.



Look at Cain. Calm and humble as hell after the fight. Thats how a CHAMPION acts. Not like a clown jumping around, bragging, pointing fingers and beating his chest. This is the Champion the ppl deserve, just like Fedor and Nog were from past eras.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Why are you guys getting so heated, its Fedor nuthugger this or that. Leave the name calling to the toddlers. Anyways I was rooting for Nog tonight and it was sad for me when Cain won. That being said Cain impressed me, but I don't think he has any chance against Lesnar due to the size difference.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

wrestlerdude said:


> Why are you guys getting so heated, its Fedor nuthugger this or that. Leave the name calling to the toddlers. Anyways I was rooting for Nog tonight and it was sad for me when Cain won. That being said Cain impressed me, but I don't think he has any chance against Lesnar due to the size difference.


Thank you, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Best? Beating Nog doesn't make you the best it just puts you further in the rankings. Brock and Mir will still beat him IMO.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Before the fight, I thought IF Cain would win, it will be only by UD... Boy was I wrong..


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Cain is going to be the best or the most overrated from now on


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cain is definitely focused. Win or lose I wanted to see a good war. 

If Cain wins against Mir, JDS, Carwin or even GG then I'll say he's a future champ. He's solid, but I want to see him against someone who has true KO power and a ground game. 

Sadly Nog's run is probably over. On the bright side we can see a resurgence in Mirco or Wand hopefully.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Very impressive. 

I was pretty confident Cain Velasquez would show the world why he is the future of the heavyweight division and I'm thankful that he proved me right. 

I didn't expect his performance to go down like it did. Not even trying for a takedown, just outboxing Nog and knocking him out with a few power punches. I think he needed to win like that because if he won by getting takedowns and ground and pounding then people would have pointed to his supposed 'poor standup' and said he needs to improve. Now he has.

And that's what I love about Cain. He gets better with every fight and I think two or three more fights and he would be more than ready for the beast that is Brock Lesnar.

Unfortunately I don't think he'll get two or three fights, he might be matched against JDS and the winner of that gets the shot, or he might just get the title shot now. 

Cain is for real.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Goddammit... I wouldn't have been as surprised if Cain won via decision but this... #$%&!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, im so shocked and upset (I like cain) but seeing Nog get KO'd like that was horrible


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah Nogs best days are behind him at 33 years old, but hes fought everybody and hes been in too many wars. It kinda seems that Mirs win over Nog wasnt such a fluke after all, at least I never thought it was. People used Randy Couture for a gauge on just how good Nog is and how sick he must have been when he fought Mir. But if you think about it, Randys standup as always been mediocre at best and he has always had trouble with strikers. Coleman as slow as he is even got a couple of cracks on Couture (thats when he took it to the ground). It will still be fun to watch Nog compete in the UFC but I hope hes not headlining any events anymore. Hes had a carreer 99% of the fighters in this world could only dream of having. And like Alizio said ' at least Nog passed the torch to a very worthy opponent'.raise01:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

alizio said:


> here is the key, PUT THE HATE ASIDE IT WAS ALWAYS THERE.
> 
> He lost the standup for a few seconds ONCE and everybody thinks that makes him a bad striker. He DOMIANTED everybody else, including Kongo himself outside of that 10 seconds.
> 
> He has been this good for awhile. This is what those "guys in the back" that know nothing are talking about. Now a few more ppl know.


His hands have always been good, that was clear from his fights against Kongo and Ben Rothwell. The surprising part to me was how much he improved his kicks going from the Rothwell fight to last night, the form on his kicks is a lot better and they're landing more solidly with more power. 

Cain's always had good skills but in the past it seemed like he hadn't quite put all the pieces together yet. Now he has, and the improvements & results are damn scary.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW !! 

Very impressive from cain, this is the first time we have seen him come out and totally dominate just on the feet. Cain vs Lesnar will be an epic war to divide the best of the best. 
I dont believe cain is overated, like a GSP of the HW division i believe cains work rate is second to none and he will continue to train harder and keep on ever improving. 
The fact that cain walked through two bigger HW's in kongo and Rothwell in an extremly dominate fashion tells me that brocks size may not be too bigger a disadvantage, though brocks wrestling will be a world apart from Rothwell or Kongo's. The HW division looks scary right now !!! 

One more thing, Is Noguiera done ?? 3-2 in the UFC and being tko'd / ko'd twice by mir and cain, i cant see Noguiera ever holding a UFC title again !! ??????


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Not surprised one bit that Cain won but really surprised how he won. Dude made Nog look like he was fighting in slow motion.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HUGE win for Cain.
Before the fight, i took Cain to win this fight, and i congratulate myself for that. But i didn't think it would end like this. I believed Cain was gonna take Nog down and pound him, wich is half true.
I feel sorry for Nog, but Cain has some serious power in his hands and once he smells blood - it's over. What's realy impressive for me, is the fact that each time we see him, he gets better. Especially his boxing: i loved the way he closed the distance, the way he got inside Nog's guard. His guard was very good, he kept his arms high, was tight, his movement in the ring was very fluide.
On the other side, once i saw Nog's guard and movement...i knew the fight wasn't gonna end up good for him.

What's next for Cain? Maybe JDS (Nog's disciple) - should be a hell of a fight.
As for Nog - i would like to see him fight Cro Cop.. :thumb02:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Velasquez is fast damn, his combo was tight and fast and i am surprised that it was so crisp, thats not to say i thought Cains standup was anything but good however the man has serious boxing talent.
Nog is by no means washed up, perhaps it was pride (no pun intended) that made him decide to exchange rather than try and take it to the floor immeadiately where some speed could have been negated, anyhoo Velasquez showed top notch boxing and personally yes i believe he is due a title shot but i would love to see him fight Cigano next or indeed straight after his next fight whatever it maybe.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Props to Cain he proved me wrong ...................sadly a part of me died last night


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Cain is legit. Nogueira had zero excuses this time. 






That is all.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

great fight, cain is stepping up and beat nog standing (surprise!!) his speed really came through-don't know how hed fare against brock but it would be interesting to see how he would do.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Cain is legit. Nogueira had zero excuses this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said and pretty much what I said when Mir beat Nog too. Staph sucks but it doesn't suddenly weaken your chin and slow down your punches. Cain vs. Nog was very similiar with Mir vs. Nog.
Nog will be back though, hopefully by fighting Mirko next.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nog has just been through too many wars, he's getting old and slow. 

Cain is hungry and he is really as good as advertised, I haven't lost anything faith in Nog, but I've gained a lot for Cain.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

does tenatively being on the cain train count the same as being a conductor? i picked him to win and am not at all surprised, KOed nog. so much for Cain pillow fists Velasquez.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

elardo said:


> Anyone typing Valesquez and Emelianenko in the same thread is overhyping big time.


Or not a brainwashed zombie.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

that Alizio guy sure is fun to read. 

The thing is simple, everyone in the MMA circles was hyping up Cain as the best Heavyweight out there, that wasn't just fake hype to get his name around, it was what Cain showed inside the gym, but before this fight he had yet to righteously prove it (Lack of quality opponents and not looking like the beast he was told to be in the Kongo Fight)

Sure, Cain showed that he does have some stand-up that packs some power and he has what's needed to finish fights when the opportunity arises, but don't jump on that wagon just yet.

Right know he's the brightest prospect on the division, just a notch over JDS. But let's see if he can be consistent with those kind of performances. I really want to see what he can do against JDS or Mir.

Hopefully Mir or Carwin come out unscrathed for a fight with Lesnar and Cain gets a number 1 contender fight with the GG/JDS winner.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's time to see Cain vs Carwin, Mir, JDS or even GG. He beats them then he deserves title contention. He has been finishing opponents solidly, but we need to see him against someone who has true KO capability and no Kongo isn't one of em cuz he's more of a TKO artist and has a horrid ground game. It makes me puke. There's no doubt he's a rising star. 

As soon as I saw Cain practicing those leg kicks right before the fight and stretching out his hamstrings I knew he was going to mix his shots. It was going to be a long night for Nog either way. His striking and combos were crisp. Really wanted to see a three round war though. It was surreal to see him get KOed like that and we're talking about a guy who's fought Fedor and absorbed leg kicks from CC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> It's time to see Cain vs Carwin, Mir, JDS or even GG. He beats them then he deserves title contention. He has been finishing opponents solidly, but we need to see him against someone who has true KO capability and no Kongo isn't one of em cuz he's more of a TKO artist and has a horrid ground game. It makes me puke. There's no doubt he's a rising star.
> 
> As soon as I saw Cain practicing those leg kicks right before the fight and stretching out his hamstrings I knew he was going to mix his shots. It was going to be a long night for Nog either way. His striking and combos were crisp. Really wanted to see a three round war though. It was surreal to see him get KOed like that and we're talking about a guy who's fought Fedor and absorbed leg kicks from CC.



Cain was very impressive. Nog made a mistake of keeping his hands down when he was punching, and Cain made him pay for it. As for who he should fight next, I don't think it should be Gonzaga. I don't think that fight would do much for Cain if he won. The matchup I want to see in Cain/JDS since both of them are dominating their opposition and are the best up and comers in the heavyweight division.

I would like to see Nogueira get another fight to see where he is really at. The Cain fight ended a bit too early to tell if he was punished for a mistake, or if he is really slowing down that much. I wouldn't mind seeing Nog fight someone like Gonzaga right now.

Also Nogueira was in his prime back in the Pride days so he fought much betetr when he was fighting people like Fedor and a prime Cro Cop.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It made me sad to see him lose like that. 

Guess what though, you know JDS (henchman) is fuming to avenge the loss.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Banana Pants said:


> Nog takes this via BJJ mastery. Cain will take him down and Nog will look to sweep and submit or throw up the rubber guard. Nog is better standing and better and the ground. Cain can only pick his poison.


 this guy obv knows his stuff :sarcastic12:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

alizio said:


> this guy obv knows his stuff :sarcastic12:


Many people picked Nogueira in this one. He won Sherdog's Pros Pick something like 17-7 and the poll in this thread 43-24.

I also thought Nogueira would win this. I certainly didn't expect such a dominant performance on the feet from Velasquez.

If your game is picking out prediction posts and adding :sarcastic12: to them, you have a lot of work left to do.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Many people picked Nogueira in this one. He won Sherdog's Pros Pick something like 17-7 and the poll in this thread 43-24.
> 
> I also thought Nogueira would win this. I certainly didn't expect such a dominant performance on the feet from Velasquez.
> 
> If your game is picking out prediction posts and adding :sarcastic12: to them, you have a lot of work left to do.


 pro picks only like that cuz they asked 100 brazilians.

that guy left me nasty neg rep talking all kindsa shit, just thot id return the favor. i obv know how many ppl missed the boat on this.

again, anybody who thought Big Nog had a remote possibility of outstriking Cain really didnt have a clue about Cain or real boxing skills running around saying Nog is great standing. If somebody invested 10 min of their life to watch Cain spar with Buentello or Mendez or the kickboxers at AKA, they woulda have known without a shadow of a doubt, he is lightyears ahead of Nog. Its not even really a comparison and ppl should be embarrassed for saying it tbh

I might aswell say Werdum can take Fedor out in a striking match. Then when Fedor KOs him, i will disappear into the night and never post in the thead again.

this guy in particular tho... dunno why he got so mad lol thot id have some fun with him now tho, sorry, continue on


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Who says I'm mad?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Who says I'm mad?


 not u... the guy i quoted. you, i think your the greatest poster on this site west of the missisippi.


----------



## uludapata (Feb 21, 2010)

alizio said:


> Nog fans have nothing to feel sad about. One of the greatest fighters of all time, he will not be forgotten!!
> 
> Isnt it fitting that his last title run ended to the future of the division?? to somebody as humble, respectful and classy as Minotauro himself?? A true Champion and gentleman inside the ring and out, i find this very fitting. Cain will one day rule with the class and dignity Minotauro did as sideshow clowns like Mir and Lesnar get what they deserve..... nothing
> 
> ...


Hi, first time poster and Nog fan.

Absolutely agree with this. Although a touch saddening, there is absolutely no shame in losing to man of Cain's immense talent, humble stature and inevitable greatness. Sure, rather selfishly, I would've preferred a more competitive loss (heck, win!), but I do also feel that the manner of this finish has had - and will continue to have - very positive implications for a division in need of genuine, exciting talent that will boss the very top for years to come. 

Strange that I didn't feel the same way when Nog (who imo has looked uncharacteristically vulnerable in the UFC) was pummelled by Mir. Anybody else in the same boat?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

uludapata said:


> Hi, first time poster and Nog fan.
> 
> Absolutely agree with this. Although a touch saddening, there is absolutely no shame in losing to man of Cain's immense talent, humble stature and inevitable greatness. Sure, rather selfishly, I would've preferred a more competitive loss (heck, win!), but I do also feel that the manner of this finish has had - and will continue to have - very positive implications for a division in need of genuine, exciting talent that will boss the very top for years to come.
> 
> Strange that I didn't feel the same way when Nog (who imo has looked uncharacteristically vulnerable in the UFC) was pummelled by Mir. Anybody else in the same boat?


Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

uludapata said:


> Hi, first time poster and Nog fan.
> 
> Absolutely agree with this. Although a touch saddening, there is absolutely no shame in losing to man of Cain's immense talent, humble stature and inevitable greatness. Sure, rather selfishly, I would've preferred a more competitive loss (heck, win!), but I do also feel that the manner of this finish has had - and will continue to have - very positive implications for a division in need of genuine, exciting talent that will boss the very top for years to come.
> 
> Strange that I didn't feel the same way when Nog (who imo has looked uncharacteristically vulnerable in the UFC) was pummelled by Mir. Anybody else in the same boat?


 welcome!! nice 1st post and +rep

i think if more ppl thought about it, Nog fans would hop aboard the Cain train. He has the same humbleness and aura of greatness around him that Nog did. The same stone faced look that surprises you when he smiles and you can tell he is a good person.

WAR NOG!!
WAR CAIN!!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*I'm upset that Nogueira lost and Velasquez won.*

Who is not happy about Cain being a winner on UFC 110? Honestly, I wanted Nog to win the fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not happy, to put it mildly.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Both guys seem pretty cool and respectful. Big Nog was pure class on TUF, worse seeing him lose for sure. But, the best man won.......


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm happy with the way it turned out, some new talented guys like Cain are just what the HW division needs right now to make it more interesting

One of my favourite things about watching the UFC over the last few years is watching the sport evolve as new and improved fighters trained more specifically in the art of MMA like Cain are more regularly starting to come through more frequently and its raising the competitive nature at the top end of the game.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Who is not happy about Cain being a winner on UFC 110? Honestly, I wanted Nog to win the fight.


I went in with a 45/55 expectation, with a slight advantage for Nog, so I was well & ready for a potential loss. For me, it's not so much that he lost, it's the expedient manner in which he lost. I was mostly upset that Nog got punked, not just defeated.

It's crazy to me all the flying nut-bars people are placing on Cain. Granted he's showing himself to be a legitimate top contender, but the rear-nutted chokes are getting out of hand.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Nog is one of my top Boys. Dude got me into MMA. Accidentally watched on of his fights on TV one night after a night out and was sitting eating my donner kebab and having some water after to minimise the inevitable hangover.

Flicked on to see him absolutely destroy Tim Sylvia even though my first thought was "awww man this giant is going to maul this dude." How wrong I was. Was doing k-1 at the time but it encouraged me to take up MMA aswell. Seen most Pride and UFC events after that.

Gutted to see him lose, but it is still good to see someone likw Cain look so exciting.

As a Nog fan gutted, as an MMA fan, kinda excited actually.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It would've been one thing if he lost a decision or something. But the way he lost, yeah, it kinda hurts.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You could HEAR EVERY SINGLE ONE of Cain's kicks and punches. I mean, that was just nasty. It literally sounded like the scene from Rocky in the freezer slagging away on a side of beef. This dude is dangerous!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> You could HEAR EVERY SINGLE ONE of Cain's kicks and punches. I mean, that was just nasty. It literally sounded like the scene from Rocky in the freezer slagging away on a side of beef. This dude is dangerous!


Preface: I was rooting for Nog, but yeah, Cain looked like he was giving Nog a whiplash with each hit, it was fierce. Right then I was thinking, damn, this fool may even be able to drop Brock given the right circumstance, which for me, was not a cool thought.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

alizio said:


> not u... the guy i quoted. you, i think your the greatest poster on this site west of the missisippi.


Well, *now* I'm mad!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

alizio said:


> not u... the guy i quoted. you, i think your the greatest poster on this site west of the missisippi.



Bah!
...................


----------

